# Firebrand Bows



## Nocam (Jan 25, 2003)

Check out the new Colorado, as well as the Discovery and Intensity, at www.discoverybowhunting.com


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Look exactly like a 2000 Oneida Eagle show at the AMO show. Shot it, very sweet, but told this year by Oneida that it was discontinued because there was problem with riser twisting as well as limbs. Seemed strange to hear that, maibe bad talk because they don't have the patent anymore ?

Any answers ?

TomG


----------



## Nocam (Jan 25, 2003)

The original concept was introduced by Oneida under the previous owners. Since Firebrand Technologies was started over two years ago, the bow was completely redesigned and shares no parts with the original concept. Oneida changed ownership a few months after I started my company, and they never had patent rights to this bow design. There is no longer any controversy to this issue, as it was settled in court over a year ago in favor of Firebrand. 
Regardless, the new bows are extremely reliable, and are guaranteed unconditionally, even against accidental damage. 
Our new design, the Colorado, we guarantee to be the most shock free and quiet bow ever made.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't see the colorado? 
Good shooting.
Dylan


----------



## doctorxring (Nov 24, 2002)

*Hey Trevor is that you *

I've got an Intensity on the way.

I'm hoping it is my dream bow, which
has always been a recurve with let-off. 

 

I have always hated cams, but love 
holding 12 lbs. at full draw.

I'll report on it when I get it. Have heard
a lot of good things about these bows
and their customer service.

dxr


----------

